# Old style drive wheels right side



## Bearcatw (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a 2001 Craftsman branded Husqvarna blower that I can't find parts lists for. It's an 11 hp 30". The right hand drive wheel rim has shattered where the tongues engage on the inboard end. It has the single spline similar to this picture: imgur.com/OBJG1sT The wheel is 4.8-8 (16"). Any suggestions?


----------

